# Pregnant after miscarriage. Brown spotting, happening again??



## amyj27

Hi I am 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow after having a miscarriage at 10 weeks in March. 
Yesterday after I'd been to the loo I noticed brown like discharge/spotting on the tissue. I have no pain (other than the usual slight cramping) It is now happening with every toilet stop. 
I have read lots of posts which say this "can be normal" however I'm now petrified that I'm having another miscarriage. My symptoms have gone slightly too (breasts aren't as tender) am I just being paranoid?


----------



## jenny25

brown spotting means old blood hun it can be left over from implantation sweetie , also symptoms do come and go aswell my nausea has come and gone in the last week and the tenderness in my boobs has also come and gone as well its perfectly normally , as for the cramps its your uterus changing allowing room for baby, as long as the bleeding doesnt turn to bright red and have clotting everything will be fine , maybe give early pregnancy a call and seek some advice if you are still worried x


----------



## amyj27

Hey.. That's what I keep telling myself (old blood old blood old blood) this pregnancy lark is just not easy, lol. Thanks huni I will try and just relax now. This forum is fab... Ha ha. Thanks again xx


----------



## AP

I had just the same hun, i miscarroied, got pregnant, and at 6 weeks i had brown spotting. Everything was ok though!


----------



## hb1

Yes - it doesn't necessarily mean anything bad - it is more likely to be fine.

:hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi, I had a lot of bleeding in first tri and assumed the worst but it wasn't the case - bleeding is not always bad news but I would try and get an early scan to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## kelly brown

i had brown spotting when i was 5 wks 5 days and i am now 13 weeks baby fine dont worry i no how you feel as i had 2 mmc and mine had spotting but go doctors and ask for a scan i did at 5 weeks 5 days and got to see baby and heart beat xxx


----------



## amyj27

Thanks ladies! Xx


----------



## kafs78

Amy - i fully understand how your feeling.

I had a MMC in April, got preg 5 weeks later and have had brown blood twice!
I managed to get a scan both times, which was MEGA PEACE OF MIND.. CAn you push for a scan?

Good luck chick X


----------



## meow951

I'm not saying this to scare you at all but i had brown blood at 9 weeks. Everyone said old blood etc but i had my 12 week scan and baby had died at 9 weeks.

I really don't want to scare you but i wouldn't want people to tell me what i want to hear IYKWIM?

Since you have had a mc i would phone your gp or midwife anf see if they will give you a scan. Then you can get piece of mind!

Good luck! x


----------



## amyj27

That's why I was panicking (because of last miscarriage) I'm going to phone my midwife on Tues morning (bank hols are a pain sometimes) and explain what's happened, I will request an early scan even if she doesn't suggest it. X


----------



## kafs78

Babe - why wait? Call your EPU first thing 2morrow....


----------



## amyj27

I don't think mines open over wk end... When I was pg last time I had to wait til the Monday for an appt x


----------



## gemstone

hey there, try not to worry tho to much. I had a mc in june and I am now 7+1 weeks pregnant. and i had a lil brown spotting wen I went to the toilet. scared the hell out of me. Had a emergency scan, and everything was fine lil beating fetal pole at 6weeks. good luck let me no how u get on, I've been just as scared as u. and would like to here about ur progress. take care chick! xx


----------



## amyj27

Awwwwwww thanks huni. I've got to say I've heard more positive outcomes than negative. Let's just hope it's the same for me. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## gemstone

no prob, just glad i could help u feel a lil beta :O) xx


----------



## babysimpson

How are things now? I've been having the same but it's gotten worse for me so going to have a scan today instead of Thursday. Midwife thinks things will be ok but I don't want to wait another three days to find out.


----------



## amyj27

Hi chick. sorry to hear that, will keep everything crossed for you. On the contrast mine has eased off in fact I had nothing at all yesterday and only a speck this morning. My cramps have also gone (for the time being) Still going to ring the midwife first thing tomorrow. I have no idea what's going on xx


----------



## gemstone

keeping everything crossed too for u, sending sticky dust!
try not to worry too much mine came and went for 2 weeks off and on.. some days i would wake and it would b there wen i went to the toilet and stay for the day. got a lil heavier and then wouldn't have anything for a day or so. and then it would come back. fingers crossed it the end of that now haven't seen it since wednesday. i had a scan and everything looked fine. i no its hard not to worry wiv every lil twinge and cramp and sign of bleeding.. i have been all over the place.. ups and downs. one min thinking its all over again and then being told its all ok. very confusing time. hope it all works out for us ladies after our losses, keep me posted :O)
xox


----------



## amyj27

Will keep you posted! Roll on tomorrow x


----------



## gemstone

good luck for tomoz! x


----------



## babysimpson

Well my scan showed that I have a large blood clot in the womb which is the cause of all the bleeding. They also seen a sac and what might be a pole but the scan was so unclear. In saying that she should us the printouts and said there is definitely a sac and a pole but back next week and hopefully baby grows a lot more so we can see it clearer.


----------



## amyj27

Spoke to midwife this morning. The epu won't assess unless you are losing red blood there is also the fact that there may not be much if anything to see on a scan as I'm only 6 wks. She has requested an early dating scan which will be at 8 weeks, so until then I just have to wait. 
I haven't noticed any more discharge since Sunday and the cramping has totally gone. I'm just considering whether or not to do another pg test, although I would think the hcg would be in my blood stream even if the worst has happened.


----------



## amyj27

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for your nxt scan! X


----------



## gemstone

fingers crossed for u too! at least u can hav a sigh of relief u no the bleeding its not coming from the baby :O) x and hope the bleeding is now over for u also amy. mine hasn't come back. so lets hope we are all plane sailing now ! xx


----------



## amyj27

Thanks chicken!!! X


----------



## amyj27

Well I've got almost a whole week with nothing at all! Just Been to the loo and there has been light brown on the tissue?!? Aaarrggghhh! I was just starting to feel positive!


----------



## amyj27

Well just got my "early" scan date through... 5th October!!! Not very early, oh well x


----------



## NewToAllThis

amyj27 said:


> Well just got my "early" scan date through... 5th October!!! Not very early, oh well x

Can you not go to A & E and tell them your concerns and they will scan you. I have friends who have done this.
I considered doing this when I started bleeding but my GP got me an early scan the next day. You can't surely wait til 5th Oct, that's too long - you need to know whats happening now!

Fingers crossed hun, hoping everything is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## gemstone

can't believe u hav to wait that long! can u not go and see ur gp or one that will b a lil more understanding and get moved sooner. my scan is also on that date, but mine is for my 12 weeks scan. how far along will u b ?? 
it is disgusting that they just expect u too wait. they should hav a epau that gives out scans and emergency scans on a daily bases! call them and explain. i've had a mmc in june and now i jus won't let them palm me off wiv having to wait. as they told me last time after having keyhole surgery due to them being completey wrong and about eptopic! that my tubes looked broken!?! i fell pregnat just 2 weeks after a erpc! ha docs no nothing lool good luck sweetie.. hope all is well at ur scan and i hope u can get a earlier 1 xx


----------



## amyj27

I will be 11 weeks on 5th October. I could call the epu myself who may say come in for an early scan. I'm certainly not going to a&e (can't stand the place) I don't know what to do now, the discharge hasn't been present much today ( none in my panties- just been there a few times when I've been to the loo ) no cramping either, it's still brown too (it's only ever so slight) xx


----------



## gemstone

give it ago, ask them to arrange a early scan babe.. all this worry can't b gd for either of u, i'm sure they should get u scan in the next few days .. gd luck chick! xx


----------



## kelly brown

i would ring them and change date when i had brown spotting at 5wk 5days they said come in that day and i saw baby and heart beat and was reasuring so they should do the same for you as you can relax and your be reasured x


----------



## amyj27

Just rung EPU. Got a scan Weds morning. NERVOUS x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck hun. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Lots of love xxx


----------



## gemstone

good luck babe :O) hope everything goes really well got everything crossed for u! xx


----------



## amyj27

Thanks Hun... Yikes x


----------



## gemstone

i ahv anothe scan on thursday.. had a loss of symptons over the last few days... so worried! hope everything goes ok.. let me no how u get on chick.. wat time is ur scan ? xx


----------



## amyj27

Oh god I hope everything is ok! My scan is at 11am. Aarrrggghhh xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope your scans are perfect Amy and gemstone! Its so worrying isn't it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amyj27

Yeyyyyyyyy! Just on the way bk from scan. Saw my little bean, little heart beating away!!! Words cannot describe how happy and relieved I am. Turns out I have a funny shaped uterus which is probably why I'm losing a bit of blood. X


----------



## pickleton

Aww, I've been following your thread, that's such good news! xxx :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Aww - thats a relief! I'm so pleased for you hun :thumbup:

Gemstone, hope your scan goes well too! :hugs:


----------



## amyj27

Thanks girls!! Good luck Gem x big hugs x


----------



## kelly brown

whoop whoop congrats girl x


----------



## gemstone

aww thanks chickie :O) glad it went well.. super happy for ya.. i hav a backwards facing womb so it means i get more backache and but on the upside.. it doesn't make me want to pee more lol .. really happy for babe i am well done!!! :O)) xxx


----------



## kelly brown

whoop whoop congrats girl x


----------



## croydongirl

Amyj this thread has given me so much hope but can I ask a tmi question?I have been spotting brown watery discharge today, on the little panty liner I put in. Very diluted looking but I am freaking out because it feels too familiar.

I have been cramping for a few days which has got lighter and changed a bit since I woke up but then the spotting started. Feeling like its over, trying to be hopeful. I am still so early, 4w 4days.

Just wondered if that sounds similar to what your looked like, or if your was more red, or thick? Sorry if that's too much. Pretty sure my hubby is shuddering wherever he is int eh hosue he hates the mere mention of 'discharge' or 'fluids' ha its a good thing women have to actually BE pregnant!


----------



## amyj27

Hi, no it's not too much info don't worry. At first my discharge was very light brown and watery, so much so you could hardly notice it. Sometimes it was there, other days not so much. I hope everything goes perfect for you xx


----------



## Lucy1973

I have had very light brown/beige very watery discharge occasionally the last few days. It is freaking me out as I have never had a successful pregnancy I don't know what is normal or not? I know it might be implantation still, I think I need a good pregnancy book to find out what is normal. It is barely there, but when you have had losses, you don't want to see anything down there! 

Hope everything still ok Amy, did the discharge stop?:flower:

How are things today Croydon girl? :hugs:


----------



## gemstone

so glad it all went for u chickie :O) xx


----------



## croydongirl

Lucy1973 said:


> I have had very light brown/beige very watery discharge occasionally the last few days. It is freaking me out as I have never had a successful pregnancy I don't know what is normal or not? I know it might be implantation still, I think I need a good pregnancy book to find out what is normal. It is barely there, but when you have had losses, you don't want to see anything down there!
> 
> Hope everything still ok Amy, did the discharge stop?:flower:
> 
> How are things today Croydon girl? :hugs:

Lucy,
Feeling overwhelmed. Had more spotting yesterday, getting heavier into the evening but then nothing this morning which has been so hard because I totally prepared myself for this being over.
Had my blood work back showing hcg at 41 which for 4w4d I guess is 'normal' but progesterone only 4.6 which is really low. I am trying to get in to see the doctor today to get a progesterone prescription and see if we can boost it a bit. I know that it won't save a pregnancy that is not viable but we won't know for sure if that's the case until we try.
Feeling just emotionally spent, want to curl up in a ball and wake up in a few weeks when we know for sure whats going on.

Having second set of blood taken tomorrow so we will know one way or the other by then I guess? feels like forever away.


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Croydon girl, I hope that somehow everything is ok this time and it's not a loss coming. :hugs:


----------

